# Looking for apex programming help



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

As it says, looking for some general help clearing things up on my new to me apex classic....using ald Tmp vdm and eb8. I think things are reasonably set up but would like a little more code help...also what theck are virtual outlets how do I use them and what is the point of them, and how do I erase them...previous user has about 20 of them on here and I cant figure out how to get rid of them...dashboard is too busy for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of the mechanics of basic things like deleting virtual outlets and examples of using them are in the manual. You can delete them from the classic dashboard. 
https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...to-Delete-Virtual-Outlets-Apex-Classic-Fusion
You may get more help if you outline what equipment you have and what you are trying to do.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

I was trying to factory reset, but it wasn't working... now I got the apex cleared but it won't recognize my vdm..

Kinda annoying...I can use the ports on the base unit but that kinda defeats the point of buying the vdm.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

noy said:


> A lot of the mechanics of basic things like deleting virtual outlets and examples of using them are in the manual. You can delete them from the classic dashboard.
> https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...to-Delete-Virtual-Outlets-Apex-Classic-Fusion
> You may get more help if you outline what equipment you have and what you are trying to do.


Do all your updates. Check in modules in the classic dashboard (not fusion) - you should see it - if not contact Neptune support they will walk you through it.
I had a display unit that was not getting recognized - the support walked me through it pretty quickly - something they need to do some internal reseting.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

noy said:


> Do all your updates. Check in modules in the classic dashboard (not fusion) - you should see it - if not contact Neptune support they will walk you through it.
> I had a display unit that was not getting recognized - the support walked me through it pretty quickly - something they need to do some internal reseting.


Having a bit of trouble getting on apex.local I will try again though.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

nanoreefwanabe said:


> Having a bit of trouble getting on apex.local I will try again though.


Well it appears I was able to fix and reload the vdm through apex.local


----------

